# Redfoot and Russian



## russiantortoise (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a Russian tortoise in a 3x3 pen. I've always wanted a redfoot. Is it a big enough enclosure? If it isn't, what other tortoises can I keep there besides Russians? 
Thanks


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2012)

Is this an adult Russian? Because 3 by 3 is not even enough room for an adult and barely enough for a hatchling, in my opinion. Next, I am a firm believer in not mixing species, let alone these two which have different environmental and dietary needs. Then there are diseases and things to consider also. Last as with any tortoise, you always need to be prepared to have a second enclosure ready to go, if and when the tortoises may start to fight, intimidate, harass, bully, or stress each other. Russians for many folks seem to be one of the worst species for the problems getting along. Then your going to need a second enclosure for any new animal during quarantine, also. So think about all these things.

So my answer is a firm, no not enough room for a second tortoise of ANY kind.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 26, 2012)

Ditto on the above post.

A.) not enough space for even two Russians
B.) Russians are notoriously belligerent and territorial to cagemates
C.) mixing species is typically frowned upon anyway, especially those with different habitat & diet requirements

If you're gung-ho on a redfoot, start working on acquiring or building a separate enclosure.


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 26, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Is this an adult Russian? Because 3 by 3 is not even enough room for an adult and barely enough for a hatchling, in my opinion. Next, I am a firm believer in not mixing species, let alone these two which have different environmental and dietary needs. Then there are diseases and things to consider also. Last as with any tortoise, you always need to be prepared to have a second enclosure ready to go, if and when the tortoises may start to fight, intimidate, harass, bully, or stress each other. Russians for many folks seem to be one of the worst species for the problems getting along. Then your going to need a second enclosure for any new animal during quarantine, also. So think about all these things.
> 
> So my answer is a firm, no not enough room for a second tortoise of ANY kind.





StudentoftheReptile said:


> Ditto on the above post.
> 
> A.) not enough space for even two Russians
> B.) Russians are notoriously belligerent and territorial to cagemates
> ...



Strongly, unequivocally seconded!
I would not house these two species together. One is a steppe tortoise (russian), the other is a neotropical savannah tortoise (redfoot), so their environmental parameters are not congruent. I'm not fond of housing any opposing species together.


----------



## russiantortoise (Sep 28, 2012)

Could it be the reason why he is stressed out? Because his pen is too small?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 28, 2012)

russiantortoise said:


> Could it be the reason why he is stressed out? Because his pen is too small?



Definitely!!


----------



## russiantortoise (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't have anymore room in my apartment though. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2012)

If you can not expand outward, how about expanding vertically? Build him an upper story ( a second floor).


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 29, 2012)

Or just wait until you move into other living quarters. Think about whats best for the tortoises, not you.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 1, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> If you can not expand outward, how about expanding vertically? Build him an upper story ( a second floor).



This is a fantastic idea. I wish I thought of this when my redfoots new habitat was being made. I could have had two floors and he would be set. I didn't even think of it, now he might need a new one in a year. Maybe I can add to this.

OP: I live in a tiny apartment too so I understand the predicament. I'm hoping to be in a bigger place before he reaches full size. But I'm loving the two story idea. If you can't build one yourself, ask around. You might know someone who could help. My stepmother works at a plexiglass factory and a man there made my redfoot a beautiful new place.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 1, 2012)

Russians are best off alone. I do think redfoots are awesome! If you do want one, then make a separate enclosure that can handle the redfoots specific husbandry needs  btw you should make a bigger enclosure for your russian


----------

